# 14th Virtual NYC Anarchist Bookfair September 25th, 26th, & 27th



## Glass Roads (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks like they really put together a lot of content despite not being able to gather.
There's gonna be live talks for three days, international anarchist films streamed online, live art pieces.
Starts at 11am Eastern time
https://anarchistbookfair.net/events/Wasn't sure if I should post this in events, as it isn't an actual gathering.


----------



## GalaxyGlue (Sep 27, 2020)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!
Edit: Just noticed the dates. Ah, well...


----------

